# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Besimi dhe arsyeja

## torrkerry

Per një kohë të gjate, cdo jave do te skruaj nje numer te enciklikes se Papes Gjon Palit ll. Te ghjithe ata qe deshirojne(katoliket dhe jo katolike), mund te lexojne, te bejne pyetje, te bejne komente. Nuk lejohen debate sterile.


Besimi dhe arsyeja jane si dy krahet me te cilet shpirti njerezor lartesohet drejt kundrimit te se vertetes. Eshte Zoti ai qe ka vendosur ne zemren e njeriut deshiren per te nhohur te verteten, qe te njohe Ate, ne menyre qe, duke e njohur dhe duke e dashuruar, te mund te arrije edhe te verteten e plote mbi vetveten.(Dal 33,18: Ps 27,8-9; 63,2-3; Gjn 14,8; 1 gjn 3,2).


HYRJE:  "NJIH VETVETEN" 

1. Si ne lindje ashtu edhe ne perendim,  eshte e mundur te shquash nje rrugetim qe neper shekuj  e ka sjelle njerezimin te takohet ne menyre te pershkallezuar me te verteten dhe te ballafaqohet me te. Eshte nje udhe e pershkuar - dhe nuk mund te ishte ndryshe - brenda horizontit te vetedijesimit personal: sa me shume njeriu njeh realitetin dhe boten  aq me shume njeh veten e tij ne unicitetin e tij, ndersa behet gjithnje e me kerkuese pyetja mbi kuptimin e gjerave dhe te vete ekzistimit te tij.
Ghithcka qe behet objekt i njohjes sone, behet per kete arsye  pjese e jetes sone. Porosia "njih vetveten"  ishte e gdhendur ne arkitraun e tempullit te Delfit, si deshmi e nje te vertete themelore qe duhet pranuar si rregull minimal nga cdo njeri qe ka deshire te dallohet, ne mes te gjithe krijimit, duke u cilesuar si njeri pikerisht  si "nhohes i vetvetes". Nje veshtrim i thjeshte i hedhur mbi historine e lashte, nga ana tjeter tregon me qartesi se si, ne ane te ndryshme te tokes,  te shenuara nga kultura te ndryshme, lindin ne te njejtin kohe pyetje themelore qe karakterizojne ecurine e ekzistimit njerezor: kush jam? Nga vij dhe ku shkoj?  Pse prania e se keqes? Cfare do te kete pas kesaj jete?
Keto pyetje jane te pranishme ne shkrimet e shenjta te Izraelit, por shfaqen edhe te Veda-t, e jo me pak tek Avesta-t; i gjejme ne shkrimet e Konfucit e Lao-Tze sikunder edhe ne predikimet e Tirthankara-s, e te Budes; jane po ato qe lulezojne ne poemat e Homerit dhe ne tragjedite e Euripidit dhe Sofokliut ashtu sikurse edhe ne trajtimet filozofike te Platonit dhe Aristotelit.
Jane pyetje qe kane burimin e  tyre te perbashket ne kerkim e kuptimit qe gjithnje nxitet ne zemren e njeriut; nga pergjigja ndaj pyetjeve te tilla varet orientimi qe i jepet ekzistimit.


Ky tekst sherben per meditimin personal, per mesimin, per te nenshtruar pyetje per ta kuptuar me mire, per te bere komente qe ndimojne ne mesim dhe ne orientim te jetes personale dhe te jetes se vellezerve.
Urime :mace e verdhe: orrkerry.

----------


## torrkerry

Besimi dhe arsyeja.

2. Kisha nuk është e huaj, as mund të jetë, ndaj këtij rrugëtimi kërkimor. Që kur, në Misterin e Pashkëve ajo ka marrë dhuratën e të vërtetës së fundme mbi jetën e njeriut, ajo u bë shtegtare nëpër rrugët e botës, për të shpallur së Jezu Krishti është “rruga, e vërteta dhe jeta” (Gjn. 14,6).
Ndërmjet shërbimeve të shumta që ajo duhet t’ i ofrojë njerëzimit, është njëri që e paraqet përgjegjëse në mënyrë krejtësisht të veçante: DIAKONIA (shërbimi) ndaj së vërtetës .
Ky mision nga njëra anë e bën bashkësinë besimtare pjesëmarrëse të përpjekjes së përbashkët që njerëzimi realizon për të arritur të vërtetën, nga ana tjetër e detyron që të mbajë peshën e shpalljes së të vërtetave  tashmë të fituara, me vetëdijen së çdo e vërtetë e arritur është gjithënjë vetëm një etapë drejt asaj të vërtetën të plotë që do të shfaqet  në zbulimin përfundimtar të Zotit: “Tani shikojmë si në  pasqyrë e  në mënyrë të errët,  por atëherë do të shohim faqe-faqas!. Tani njohuria ime është e kufizuar, atëherë do të njoh plotësisht sikurse jam  i njohur” (1Kor 13,12).


Afërsisht 40 veta kanë lexuar. Pritën pyetje, komente, studime, thellime.
Në këtë numër 2, nënvizoj për ne që jetojmë në një vend në të cilën kemi përstipjen së besimtarët duhet të bëjnë diçka për Zotin e për Kishën, Papa na përkujton  që Kisha është sipas shëmbullit të Krishtit në shërbim; pastaj që të gjithë jemi shërbëtorët e së vërtetës e që ky shërbim nuk duhet të mungojë kur.
Kisha ka marrë dhuratën e të vërtetës së fundme mbi jetën e ën e njeriut! Gjithçka në nivelin e besimit është një dhuratë. Përgjigja është mirënjohja.

Torrkerry.

----------


## crici_01

Vazhdoj duke e kopjuar n. 3 e letrës së Papës.

3. Janë të shumta burimet që njeriu ka në zotërim për të promovuar rritjen në njohjen e së vërtetës, për ta bërë ekzistimin e tij gjithnjë e më njerëzor.
Ndër këta del në pah filozofia që ndihmon në mënyrë të drejtëpërdrejtë ne shtrimin e pyetjeve përreth kuptimit të jetës dhe në skematizimin e përgjigjëve: ajo ndërkohë, përvijohet si një nga detyrat më fisnike të njerëzimit.
Termi filozofi sipas etimologjisë greke, do të thotë “dashuri për dijen”. Në fakt filozofia ka lindur dhe është zhvilluar në çastin që njeriu   ka filluar të pyesë veten e tij mbi pse-në e gjërave dhe të qellimit të tyre. Ne mënyra dhe forma të ndryshme, ajo shfaq se dëshira për të vërtetën  i përket vetë natyrës së njeriut. Është një cilësi e lindur e arsyes së tij pyetja mbi pse-në e gjërave, edhe pse  përgjigjet që jepën herë pas here hyjnë brenda një horizonti që bën të dukshëm plotësimin e ndërsjelltë të kulturave të ndryshme në të cilat njeriu  jeton.
   Megjithë ndikimin e fuqishëm që filozofia ka pasur në formimin dhe zhvillimin e kulturave të Perëndimit, nuk duhet të harrojmë ndikimin që ajo ka ushtruar në mënyrat e konceptimit të ekzistimit me të cilat jeton Lindja.
Cdo popull, në fakt, zotëron një dije vendase dhe zanafillëse që, si një pasuri autentike e kukturave, mundohet të shprehet dhe të piqet në forma krejtësisht filozofike. Se sa e vërtetë është kjo, e vërteton fakti se një formë themelore e dijes filozofike, e pranishme deri në ditët tona, është e verifikueshme brenda postulateve që frymëzojnë  legjislacione të ndryshme kombëtare dhe ndwrkombëtare për rregullimin e jetës shoqërore. 




Afërsisht 40 veta kanë lexuar. Pritën pyetje, komente, studime, thellime.
Në këtë numër 2, nënvizoj për ne që jetojmë në një vend në të cilën kemi përstipjen së besimtarët duhet të bëjnë diçka për Zotin e për Kishën, Papa na përkujton që Kisha është sipas shëmbullit të Krishtit në shërbim; pastaj që të gjithë jemi shërbëtorët e së vërtetës e që ky shërbim nuk duhet të mungojë kur.
Kisha ka marrë dhuratën e të vërtetës së fundme mbi jetën e ën e njeriut! Gjithçka në nivelin e besimit është një dhuratë. Përgjigja është mirënjohja.

Kopjoi torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Vazhdoj duke kopjuar n. 4 e Eciklikës "Besimi dhe arsyeja".

Është për t' u vënë në dukje megjithatë se pas një termi të vetëm fshihen domethënie të ndryshme. Ndërkohë një shpjegim paraprak është më se i nevojshëm. I shtyrë nga dëshira për të zbuluar të vërtetën e fundme të ekzsistimit,  njeriu përpiqet të përftojë ato njohuri universale që i lejojnë të kuptojë më mirë veten e tij dhe të zhvillohet në realizimin e vetvetes.
Njohuritë themelore shpërthejnë nga mahnitja që ngjall në të kundrimi i krijimit: qenia njerëzore befasohet nga mahnia e zbulimit të vetvetes si pjesë e botës, në marrëdhënje me të tjerët të ngjashëm me të, me të cilët ndan fatin. Prej këtu zë fill rrugëtimi, që do ta çojë  më pas, në zbulimin e horizonteve të njohjes gjithnjë të rinj. Pa mrekullim njeriu do të binte në përsëritje të vazhdueshme dhe pak nga pak do të bëhej i paaftë për një ekzistim me të vërtet personal.

Afërsia spekuluese, që i përket mirëfilli intelektit njerëzor, sjell në përpunim, nëpërmjet veprintarisë filozofike, e një forme mendimi rigoroz dhe në ndërtimin, nëpërmjet  koherencës logjike të pohimeve dhe të organicitetit të përmbajtjeve, e dijeje sistematike. Falë këtij proçesi, në kontekste të ndryshme kulturore dhe në kohë të ndryshme, janë arritur rezultate që kanë sjellur në përpunimin e sistemeve të vërteta të mendimit. Nga pikpamja historike kjo ka çuar në tundimin e identifikimit të një rryme të vetme me tërësinë e mendimit filozofik. Megjithatë është e dukshme që në këta raste, hyn në lojë një lloj "krenie filozofike" që mëton ngritjen e vizionit të vet të mundshëm dhe të papërsosur në një sistem universal. Në realitet, çdo sistem filozofik, megjithë respektimin në tërësinë së tij, pa as një lloj manipulimi, duhet të pranojë përparësinë e të menduarit filozofik, nga i cili zë fill dhe të cilit duhet t' i shërbëjë në mënyrë koherente.
Në këtë kuptim është e mundur të dallohet, megjithë ndryshimin e kohërave dhe zhvillimin e dijes, një bërthamë e njohurive filozofike, prania e të cilave është e qëndrueshme në historinë e mendimit. Le të mendohet, vetëm si shembull,  parimi i moskundërshtimit, i finalitetit dhe i kazualitetit, si edhe konceptimit i personit si subjekti i lirë dhe inteligjent dhe aftësia e tij për të njohur Zotin, të vërtetën, të mirën;  të mendohet ende për disa norma morale themelore që janë të pranuar nga të gjithë. Këto dhe tema të tjera tregojnë se pavarësisht nga rrymat e mendimit, ekziston një bashkësi njohurish në të cilat është e mundur të ravijëzosh një lloj pasurie shpirtërore të njerëzimit. Është sikurse të gjendëshim përballë një filozofie tërthortë e prandaj secili ndjen se i zotëron këta parime, edhe pse në formë të përgjithshme dhe jo të përsjatur.  Këta njohuri, pikërisht sepse janë të pranuara në një farë mënyrë nga të gjithë, duhet të përbëjnë një pikë referimi për shkollat e ndryshme filozofike. Kur arsyeja arrin të kapë dhe të formulojë parime e parme iniversale të qenies dhe të nxisë në mënyrë korrekte nxjerrjen e këtyre përfundimeve koherente të rendit logjik dhe deontologjik, atëherë mund ta quajë vetëm një arsye e drejtë apo siç e quanin të lashtët, orthos logos, recta ratio.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Kopioj n. 5 e Enciklikës “Besimi dhe arsyeja”.

5. Kisha, nga ana e saj, nuk mund të mos vlerësojë angazhimin e arsyes për arritjen e objektivave që e bejnë ekzistimin personal gjithnjë e më të denjë.
Ajo në fakt shikon te filozofia rrugën për të njohur të vërtetat themelore që i përkasin ekzistimit të njeriut.
Në të njejtën kohë, e vlerëson filozofinë një ndimë të donosdoshme për të thelluar inteligjencën e besimit dhe për t’ ua përçuar të vërtetën e Ungjillit atyre që ende nuk e njohin atë.
Ndërkohë në vazhdën e parardhësve të mi, dëshiroj edhe unë të hedh vështrimin mbi këtë veprintari të veçantë të arsyes. Më shtyn për këtë, vezhgimi se, sidomos në ditët tona, kërkimi i të vërtetës së fundme shfaqet gjithnjë e më i errësuar.
Padyshim, filozofia moderne ka meritën e madhe të përqendrimit të vëmendjes së saj mbi njeriun. Duke u nisur nga këtu, një arsye plot me pyetje e ka zhvilluar gjithnjë e më shumë dëshirën e saj për të njohur e gjithnjë e më thellë. Kështu janë ndërtuar sisteme mendimi të ndërlikuara, që kanë dhënë frytet e tyre në rrafshe të ndryshme të dijes, duke i dhënë përparësi zhvillimit të kulturës dhe të historisë.
Antropologjia, logjika, shkencat e natyrës, historia, gjuhësia…, në një farë mënyrë është përfshirë i  tërë universi i dijes. Rezultatet pozitive të arritura, megjithatë, nuk duhet të shkaktojnë harresën e faktit që e njejta arsye, me qellim që të hulumtojë në mënyrë të njëanshme mbi njeriun si subjekt, duket se ka harruar që ai është gjithnjë i thirrur të shkojë drejt një të vërtete që është përtej tij. Pas ju referuar asaj, secili mbetet në mëshirë të vullnetit dhe gjendja e personit përfundon në një vlerësim me kritere pragmatike të bazuar thelbësisht mbi të dhënat eksperimentuese, në bindjen e gabuar që gjithçka duhet zotëruar nga teknika. Kështu ka ndodhur që, në vend që të shprehë më së miri prirjen drejt të vërtetës, arsyeja, nën peshën e shumë dijeve, është e përkulur mbi vetveten duke u bërë përditë e më shumë e paaftë që të ngrejë shikimin lart e të guxojë të arrijë të vërtetën e qenies.
Filozofia moderne, duke harruar të orientojë hulumtimin e saj mbi qenien, e ka përqendruar kërkimin e saj mbi njohjen njerëzore. Në vend që t’i mësojë aftësisë që njeriu ka për të njohur të vërtetën, ka parapëlqyer të nënvizojë caqet dhe kushtëzimet e saj.
Kanë rrjedhur prej këtu forma të larmishme agnosticizmi dhe relativizmi, që e kanë çuar kërkimin filozofik të humbasë në zallin e lëvizshëm të një skepticizmi të përgjithshëm.
Kohët e fundit kanë dalë në pah doktrina të ndryshme që priren drejt zhvlerësimit të atyre të vërtetave që njeriu ishte i sigurtë se i kishte arritur.
Shumësia e ligjshme e qëndrimeve i ka lënë vendin një shumësie të padallueshme, e themeluar mbi pohimin që të gjitha qëndrimet vlejnë njësoj.
Kjo është një prej simptomave më të përhapura të mosbesimit në të vërtetën që hasim në kontekstin bashkëkohor. Kësaj nuk i shpëtojnë as disa konceptime të jetës që vijnë nga Lindja, sepse në ta, në fakt, i mohohet të vërtetës karakteri i saj ekslusiv, duke u nisur nga parakushti se ajo shfaqet në mënyrë të njëjtë në doktrina të ndryshme, deri edhe në kundërshtim me njëra-tjetrën.Në këtë horizont, gjithçka thjeshtohet në opinion. Krijhohet përshtypja e një levizje të pështjelluar: përsiatja filozofike, ndërsa nga njëra anë, ka arritur të hyjë në rrugën që e afron gjithnjë e më shumë me ekzistimin njerëzor dhe me format e tij shprehëse, nga ana tjetër priret drejt zhvillimit të disa vlerësimeve ekzistenciale, hermeneutike dhe gjuhësore që shkëputen nga çeshtja rrënjësore mbi të vërtetën e jetës personale, të qenies dhe të Zotit.
Si pasojë, shihen dukshëm te njeriu bashkëkohor, dhe jo vetëm te disa filozofë, sjellje mosbesimi ndaj burimeve të fuqishme njohëse të qenies njerëzore. Me një modesti të pavërtetë  ka një lloj kënaqjeje me të vërteta të pjesshme dhe të përkohshme, pa u përpjekur të shtrohen pyetje rrënjësore mbi kuptimin dhe themelimin e fundëm të jetës njerëzore, personale dhe shoqërore. Ka humbur, me pak fjalë, shpresa se mund të përftohen nga filozofia përgjigje përfundimtare për këto pyetje.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Disa fjalë: për të kuptuar.

Arsyeja.

E vërteta e fundme, kuptimi  i  jetës dhe të gjërave, është mister. Është mister: çfarë d.m.th. kjo? 
Që kuptimi i jetës dhe të botës, të realitetit, të vlerës së fundme së gjithçkaje është mister; d.m.th. që Zoti – një fjalë tjetër sinonim për vlerë të fundit, për kuptim të fundit, për Fat – është mister, çfarë d.m.th.? D.m.th. që nuk mund të njihet nga njeriu vetëm me arsyen e vet.
Njeriu, me arsyen e vet, mund të njohë vetëm ekyistimin e Misterit.
E pse arsyeja mund ta njohë ekyistimin e misterit? Sepse arsyeja është aftësi për ta marrë vesh realitetin sipas tërësisë së faktorëve nga të cilët përbëhet. 
Do të thelsoj këtë në pesë pika.

1)	Arsyeja është vetëdija e realitetit sipas tërësisë së faktorëvë nga të cilët përbëhet. Që arsyeja është vetëdija e realitetit do më thotë se realiteti bëhet i qartë, i  tejdukshëm, si prezent në një pashqyrë, duke dalë si në një shkëlqim drite – ky shkëlqim plot drite quhet arsye – nëpërmjet të cilit, si në një radiografi shihet çdo pjesë përberëse të realitetit, së bashku edhe me kriterët për të gjykuar nëse çdo pjesë është në vendin e saj, nëse është e mirë, e drejtë, nëse është në kontekstin e eksperiencës që bëhet apo në kundërt jo në lidhje me të.

2)	Në tërësinë e faktorëve së tij, në vendin e parë duhet të vëmë në pah rendësinë dhe madhështinë e kriterëve me të cilët arsyeja gjykon vetveten (vetëdija), parimët të cilëve ajo besohet që të jetë, që të ekzistojë. Këta kriterët i quajmë “zemër”. Në çdo eksperiencë dhe në nxjerrjen e kriterëve me të cilët vlerësohet eksperienca e me të cilët nga eksperienca mund të vlerësohet bota,  kjo rendësi e madhështi e kriterëve thelbësore  është menjëherë e ndjeshme  për arsyen, është e pandërmjetme, është automatike. Quhet përvoja fillestare kjo zemër që ndiejmë në ne. Me vërtet, çdo përvojë therret, i referohet përvojës fillestare, d.m.th. çdo eksperiencë (çdo gjë që bëjmë) vlerësohet, gjykohet prej diçkaje që është përtej kësaj gjëje që bëjmë e që quhet përvoja fillestare.  


torrkerry

----------


## Eliza Dushaj

persa i perket kesaj teme: un kam lexuar nji liber qe titullohet (A Coherence Theory of Truth and Knowledge," Donald Davidson)  He  defends the claim that "nothing can count as a reason for holding a belief except another belief" (1986, 310). The point of this claim is to deny that beliefs can be justified by, or grounded on "the testimony of the senses: sensation, perception, the given, experience, sense-data, the passing show" (ibid.). Davidson's argument focusses on the case of sensation. While a belief can be justified by the awareness of a sensation, the awareness of a sensation is "just another belief" (311). The sensation itself, the object of the awareness, can stand in a causal relation to a belief but cannot ground, justify or be a reason for it.
A number of philosophers have challenged Davidson's view, arguing that sensory or perceptual experiences can be reasons for beliefs. This conclusion has been argued most explicitly and forcefully by John McDowell, who accepts Davidson's point that mere sensations cannot be reasons for beliefs, but holds that experiences can count as reasons for beliefs as long as their content is conceptual.1 Other philosophers have argued that experiences can serve as reasons for belief, but without requiring that they have conceptual content. For some, it is enough that experiences have representational or intentional content.2 Others depart still further from Davidson, holding that any conscious state, even a mere sensation, can serve to justify a belief.3 Typically, philosophers who take these approaches see themselves as broadening the scope of reasons for belief to include other psychological states in addition to beliefs.  They grant that reasons for beliefs include, perhaps paradigmatically, other beliefs. What they deny is that the candidates for such reasons should be restricted to beliefs.
There is, however, a more general issue which might be raised in connection with Davidson's position: namely, whether beliefs are the kinds of things that are properly thought of as reasons at all. This issue is usually discussed in the context of practical rather than theoretical reasoning. If it is cold outside and, recognizing that fact, I decide to wear a coat, is my reason for deciding to wear a coat my belief that it is cold or the fact that it is cold? But the question can be, and has been, raised also about reasons for belief. If the streets are wet and, recognizing that fact, I come to believe that it has rained, is my reason for believing that it has rained my belief that the streets are wet or the fact that the streets are wet? If, as some philosophers hold, the right answer in these cases is that it is the fact rather than the belief which serves as a reason, then Davidson is mistaken about something more fundamental than the question of which psychological states can serve as reasons for belief. The mistake is to think that, in general, reasons for belief are psychological states in the first place.
Discussions of the first of the two issues I raised, that of whether the scope of reasons for belief can be expanded to include experiences as well of beliefs, are usually conducted without reference to the second, more general, issue about what kinds of things can count as reasons. But, as I shall argue in this paper, they need to be addressed together. Consideration of the second issue, I shall suggest, requires us to distinguish two senses in which something can be a reason for belief, one of which corresponds to the intuition that reasons for belief are typically the facts that are believed to hold rather than beliefs themselves, and the other of which corresponds to Davidson's view that reasons for beliefs must themselves be beliefs. I shall argue that McDowell's view, in particular, fails to take account of this distinction. Once we recognize the distinction, and understand how the two senses of reason are related, we see that experiences, at least as McDowell conceives them, cannot be reasons for belief in the sense that McDowell takes them to be, that is, in Davidson's sense. While I shall focus on McDowell, my argument can be generalized, at least in part, to tell against other attempts to include experiences among reasons for belief.

----------


## torrkerry

Do të vashdoj me komente.

3) Eshtë e vërtetë që arsyeja është ajo aftësi  që  më bën të jem i vetëdijshëm për realitetin sipas tërësisë së faktorëve të tij; është e vërtetë që në këtë veprim arsyeja i lind, i rilind vazhdimisht dhe i përdor (si kriterin e fund që vlerëson dhe gjykon marrëdhënjen mes njeriut e realitetit për të cilën bën eksperiencën në rastin) ligjet dhe parimet që ai  gjen në vetveten e që janë ghjithmonë në të, pra, zemrën e tij. Por mjafton kjo?  E më parë, a është e vërtet që arsyeja është ajo aftësi që i merr vesh realitetin sipas tërësisë së faktorëve nga të cilët përbëhet?
Arsyeja i llogarit faktorët: “një, dy, tre…dhjetë…” . Kur i ka llogaritur të gjithë,  në fund fare ndoshta mendojmë se kemi arritur në një njohje të vërtet dhe përfundimtare. Por nuk është kështu. Diçka na mungon ende. Kërkoj të shpjegoj këtë me një tregim.
Mbi tavolinë në shtëpi kishte një orë. Ai ishte një fëmijë shumë i zgjuar dhe plot iniciativash. Prindërit kishin dalë. Ai ishte i vetëm në shtëpi, me motrën e tij katër vjeçe. E mori orën dhe e zbërtheu atë pjesë-pjesë. Ishin 353 pjesa.që ai pastaj nuk ka arritur ta bashkojë përsëri në një. Pse? Pse ia mungon atij idenë e orës. Ai ishtë një fëmijë i vogël (jo një orëdreqës me përvojë) dhe nuk dinte ta bashkojë: të gjitha faktore
ishin atje, por mungonte një gjë.
Kështu, edhe pse arsyeja i njeh të gjitha faktore e botës, apo faktorët përbërëse e një gjëje, mund të mungojë akoma një faktor, që është jashtë prej numrit të atyre që kemi përmendur përpara, nuk është pjesa 354 e orës, por është ai faktor që jep  formën, d.m.th. një kuptim të veçantë çdo pjese në lidhje me pjesat ë tjera, në funksion të rindërtimit së një objekt, që shërben për të njohur orarin. Për këtë, arsyeja, që është mendja e fëmijsë, nuk arrin të bëjë orën. Ka në dispozicion pjesat, por një gjë mungon. Nuk është i zot ta bëjë. Mungon ideja e orës. E kjo ideja është jashtë 353 faktorëve për të cilët kemi folur. Nuk është një gjë e prekshme me sqisat. Nuk është e bërë me bakri, me hekur, me…Ideja është e bërë me diçka tjetër: me shpirt.
Për këtë mund të themi se arsyeja sjell si pasojë pohimin e ekzistimit së misterit, duke kuptuar me këtë fjalë mister një faktor i pranishëm në çdo eksperiencë, por që nuk është një prej atyre faktorëve të prekshme nga shqisat, e që mund të studiohen në mënyrë eksperimentale sipas metodave së shkencës. Ideja e orës e tejkalon nivelin e materies. Nuk është një pjesë tjetyër, ESHTE NJE GJE TJETER. Eshtë ajo gjë që jep mundësi të bëhet ora, duke bashkuar në një mënyrë koherente gjithçka në funksion të rezultatit që  duhet të arrihet. 


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Do të vazhdoj me një koment mbi arsyen.

4. Erdhi momenti për të folur për një pretendim të tepruar, e pra të gabuar së arsyes. Sipas këtij pretendimi “Arsyeja është matia e të gjithë gjërave”. Sepse arsyeja është në gabim, në qoftë se nuk pranon që në çdo send  ka diçka që i tejkalon mundësitë e saj.
    Në fakt, në çdo send ka si një rrugëdalje (apo një dalje sigurimi) nëpërmjet të cilës ai e shpëton vetveten nga “pangopësia” e arsyes dhe e shpall individualitetin e vet.
    Pra në fund fare, kur arsyeja ka përshtipje që ka në pushtet të vet realitetin në të gjithë aspektet e tij, ndjen nga ana e sendeve si një “pëshpëritje” që përkujton se çdo send është shenjë e diçkaje tjetër, të Misterit, ekzistimin e të cilit mund ta njohim, ndërsa esenca, realiteti i përsosur i të cilit është përthej arsyes. Arsyeja arrin ta njohë ekzistencen e tij, e pranon që është e arsyeshme ekzistenca në të e Misteri, që është një realitet me real se sendi, sepse ia jep konsistencen çdo sendi..
Misteri mund të njihet vetëm me diçka tjetër. 
Por diçka mund të njihet: “Në fakt cilësitë e tij të padukshme, fuqia e tij e përjetshme, dhe hyjnia e tij, duke qenë të dukshme nëpërmjet veprave të tij që nga krijimi i botës, shihen qartë, me qëllim që ata të jenë të pafalshëm” (Rm. 1, 20; lexo tërë kapitullin e parë të letrës).

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Do të vazhdoj me një koment mbi arsyen.

5. Atëherë, arsyeja përballë Misterit, është e kufizuar.
Cfarë duhet të bëjë atëherë arsyeja e përballuar me Misterin? (sepse vetëm të kërkosh ta njohësh atë, është të jesh jashtë lojë, është një blasfemi. Për këtë arsyeja bën që njeriu ta njohë realitetin duke e bërë gjithmonë më e ashpër dhe më e vështirë vetminë e njeriut përballë realitetit. Vetëm fëmija ndjhet mirë në shoqërinë, ndërsa nuk mund të mohojmë që një miqësi kozmike është me e përshtatshme për ekzigjencave të zemrës më shumë se vetmia që i merr herë pas here adoleshentët). Arritja e fundit të arsyës  quhet nga ana e filozofisë së njohjes “kategoria e mundësisë” e nga ana ekzistenciale “LYPESI”. Do më thotë, lypësia implikon kategorinë e mundësisë. Me një fjalë tjetër, unë lyp, në qoftë se kam mundësinë që arsyeshmërisht mund të shpresoj të fitoj diçka.
E arritur në këtë pikë të fundit, në të cilën me vërtet pezmatimi i njeriut arrin kulmin, arsyeja krejt e vetme lind një njeri të dëshpëruar. E pas kësaj, ai ka vetëm një mundësi për të dalë nga dëshpërimi, këtë britmë: “Atë që ti je, kedo që të jesh, çfarëdo që të jesh, ma zbulo veteveten!”.
Vetëm nëse Misteri zbulohet,  njeriu fillon ta njohë diçka që nuk kishte njohur përpara. E kjo nuk është pasoja e një përdorimi dinakërisht së mashtrues se arsyës, por të përdorimit të përvujtë së arsyës. (Përdorimi më i përvujtë të arsyës që bëhet i mundshëm vetëm kur ajo bëhet fëmijë: qaravitet, pyet. kërkon, lutet. Lutja është në horizontin normal e njeriut, sipas natyrës së tij. Por lutja është kërkim i drejtuar Misterit, që të bëhet e dukshëm, që të zbulohet, që të bëhet i njohshëm.
Dhe qëndrimi i njeriut, nëpërmjet të cilit ai e pranon dhe e kupton gjithmonë më mirë përgjigjën, quhet feja, quhet besimi.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Kopioj n. 6 e Enciklikës “Besimi dhe arsyeja”.



E ngulitur fuqimisht në kompetencën që e ka zanafillën në të qenit e Zbulesës së Jezu Krishtit, Kisha ka qëllim të ripohojë nevojën e reflektimit mbi të vërtetën. Për këtë arsye unë kam vendosur t’ju drejtohem juve, vëllezër të nderuar në Ipeshkëvi, me të cilët ndaj misionin e shpalljes “haptazi të ungjillit” (2Kor  4,2), sikurse edhe teologëve dhe filozofëve të cilëve u takon detyra e hulumtimit mbi aspektet të ndryshme të së vërtetës, dhe të gjithave personave që janë në kërkim, për të ndarë disa përsjatje mbi rrugëtimin që çon  te dija e vërtetë, derisa, kushdo që e ka në zemër dashurinë për të, të mund të ndërmarrë rrugën e drejtë për ta arritur dhe ta gjejë në të pushim për mundin e tij dhe gëzim shpirtëror.
Më shtyn në këtë nizmë, parasëgjithash, vetëdija që shprehet nga fjalët e Koncilit të Dytë të Vatikanit, kur pohon se Ipeshkvinjtë janë “dëshmitarë të së vërtetës hyjnore dhe katolike”. Dëshmimi i së vërtetës është atëherë një dëtyrë që na është besuar ne Ipeshkëvinjëve dhe nuk mund të heqim dorë prej saj, pa munguar në shërbesën që kemi marrë. Duke ripohuar të vërtetën e besimit, mund t’i japim njeriut të kohës tonë një besim të natyrshëm në aftësitë e tij njohëse dhe t’i ofrojmë filozofisë një stimul, që ajo të mund të rekuperojë dhe të zhvillojë dinjitetin e saj të plotë.

Një arsye tjetër më shtyn në shtrirjen e këtyre përsiatjeve. Në Letrën ënciklike Veritatis Splendor, kam tërhequr vëmendjen mbi “disa të vërteta themelore të doktrinës katolike që në kontekstin aktual rrezikojnë të shtrembërohen apo të mohohen”. 
Me këtë Letër dëshiroj të vazhdoj atë reflektim, duke përqendruar vëmendjen mbi temën e të vërtetës dhe të themelit të saj në marrëdhënie me besimin.
Nuk mund të mohohet, në fakt, që kjo periudhë ndryshimesh të shpejta dhe të ndërlikuara i ekspozon, sidomos brezat të rinj, të cilëve u përket dhe nga të cilët varet e ardhmja, përpara ndjesisë së të qenit pa një pikëreferimi autentike.
Nevoja e një themeli, mbi të cilin ndërtohet ekzistimi personal dhe shoqëror, ndjehet në mënyrë të fuqishme, sidomos kur je i detyruar të konstatosh copëzimin e ideve të parashtruara që e ngrenë çka është e kalueshme në rangun e vlerës, duke shpresuar më kot për mundësinë e arritjes së kuptimit të vërtetë të ekzistimit.
Ndodh atëherë, që shumëkush  e zvarrit jetën e tij pothuajse në grykë të humnerës, pa ditur se çka do të takojë.
Kjo varet edhe nga fakti se, ndonjëherë, kush ishte thirrur  për të shprehur nëpërmjet formave kulturore, frytin e reflektimeve mendore të tij, e ka larguar shikimin nga e vërteta, duke parapëlqyer më shumë suksesin e menjëhershëm se sa mundimin e një hulumtimi të durueshëm mbi çka meriton  të jetohet. Filozofia, që ka përgjegjësinë e madhe të formimit të mendimit dhe të kulturës nëpërmjet thirrjes së vazhdueshme për të kërkuar të vërtetën, duhet të rekuperojë fuqishëm thirrjen e saj zaënafillëse.
Prandaj kam ndjerë jo vetëm nevojën, por edhe detyrën e ndërhyrjes mbi këtë temë, që njerëzimi, në prag të mijvjeçarit të tretë të krishtërimit, të  vetëdijesohet qartas për burimet e mëdha që i janë dhënë dhe të angashohet me një guxim të përtërirë për vënë në veprim planin shëlbues, brenda të cilit gjendet historia e tij.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Disa fjalë për të kuptuar:  BESIMI.

Besimi

1)	Besimi është një metodë njohjeje.
2)	Cili ëashtë mjeti në dispozicion të njeriut për të njohur? Është arsyeja: arsyeja është mjeti që njeriu ka për ta njohur diçka. Për këtë mund të themi se besimi është një metodë për të njohur që ja përket arsyes. D.m.th. një njeri nuk do të kishte mundësi të besojë në qoftë se nuk do të ishte i pajsur me këtë aftësi që quhet arsyeja, që për këtë arsye duhet të kuptohet jo si një cilësi, por si një pjesë përbërëse të kustetutës (të natyrës) së njeriut.
Pra besimi nuk është një devocion ndaj Zotit, nuk është një ndjenjë ndaj Jezusit apo ndaj shejntërve, nuk është një alucinacion, nuk është një ndjenjë mëshirë ndaj të tjerëve, nuk është të dish përmend ligjet morale të imponuar nga një libër të shenjtë, nuk është të vishesh në një mënyrë të caktuar sepse je prift apo motër...Besimi është një metodë njohjeje e arsyes, arsyes që nuk është një cilësi për të arsyetuar në një mënyrë logjike, por është një pjesë përbërëse esenciale në njeriun kështu që mund të themi se njeriu u shfaq në këtë botë  kur një materie filloi të jetë e pajsur me të.
Pse e arsyes? Sepse arsyeja është sistemi nëpërmjet të cilit njeriu njeh gjithçka. Sepse faktori i njohjes në njeriun është një metodë (metodë d.m.th. formë, sistem, dinamika) njohjeje së arsyes. Jo së engjëjve, por së arsyes! Jo së Shenjtit, por së arsyes!
Pse, duke qenë një metodë njohjeje së arsyes, quhet besimi? Cfarë metodë njohjeje është? Është një metodë njohjeje së arsyes në një mënyrë indirekte, d.m.th. nëpërmjet një dëshmitari.
Njohja direkte nuk ka nevojë për një dëshmitar? Zakonisht jo: 2 + 2 = 4 për mua, pa nevojë e vërtetimit të dikujt tjetrit. Por çdo herë që lezojmë një libër, apo që mësojmë astronomi, çdo njohje që thithim nga libra e nga media, ka një karakter indirekt.
    3)     Nëse besimi është një metodë njohjeje së arsyes, nëpërmjet një dëshmitari
            ( nëna ma ka thënë. E kam lexuar në një libër. E kam parë në televizion),     problemi është që dëshmitari të jetë i besueshëm, që të më thotë të vërtetën, që të mos më mashtrojë. Problemi është besueshmëria e dëshmitarit: që unë ta di mirë atë që ju them e që nuk doja t’ju mashtroj.

Tani vetëm dy verejtje:
a)	Nëse besimi është një metodë njohjeje së arsyes, ai nuk është një fenomen që merret me krishtërimin, apo me myzlymanizmin, me ateizmin...Ai është veti karakteristike e njeriut, e natyrës njerëzore. Njerëzit nuk do të njihnin as 1/10 të gjërave që i njohin, nësë kjo metodë njohjeje nuk do të ekzistonte. Njerëzit nuk do të kishin mundësi të jetojnë në shoqëri nëse nuk do të kishin në dispozicion këtë metodë njohjeje indirekte, të bazuar në mundësi të veproj sipas besueshmërie apo jo besueshmerie ndaj atyre qe më rrethojnë.
b)	Merret me krishtërizmin kjo metodë njohjeje indirekte? Po, sepse krishtërimi flet për Zotin, për unitet dhe trinine e tij, shpall misterin e misherimit të personit se dytë të trinisë së Shenjtë. Si i njeh njeriu këta dy mistere e besimit? Cfarë duhet të bëjë për ta njohur? Shqyrton Zotin? Studion Zotin? Si për shëmbull Pasteur ka zbuluar bakteret duke shikuar me një mikroskopi?
Përgjigja do të jetë: JO.
Sepse një i krishter i njeh këto mistere nëpërmjet një dëshmitari, në një mënyrë indirekte, pra nëpërmjet Jezusit. Atëherë problemi është nëse Jezusi është e besueshëm apo jo.
Pas disa muaj, në temën “iniciacioni i krishter” do të studiojmë nëse Krishti meriton besimin tonë apo jo. Kjo është tema esenciale e krishterimit. Krishtërimi është njohja nëpërmjet një dëshmitari njerëzor, e një gjeje që nuk mund të njohim me mjetet vetëm njerëzorë: nëpërmjet besimit, që është një metodë njohjeje së arsyes, mund të njihet natyra e Zotit dhe jeta e tij, natyra e Misrterit, dhe jeta e tij, sepse Ai (Zoti, Misteri) e don këtë.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Vënia e Enciklikës “Besim dhe arsyeja”në quadrin e kohës së vet, në përspektivën e mësimit të Magjiterit kishtar mbi arsyen.

Marrëdhenjet mes kishës Katolike dhe filozofisë moderne dhe bashkëkohore duken paradoksale. Por është një paradoks që zgjon habje dhe ngjall vëmendje në ata që mund të lexojnë e të interpretojnë pa paragjikime çfarë me vërtetë ka ndodhur.
Në fakt, kur  arsyeja shpreh pretendimin e vet per “të njohur gjithçka” e për këtë pretendon të sundojë mbi çdo gjë e mbi njeriun, Magjisteri i Kihës menjëherë ia përkujton asaj kufijtë e saj, nga momenti që edhe ajo është një qenie e krijuar e, pra, për këtë  Kisha kërkon që ajo të jetë e vetdijshme për dobësinë radikale e saj. (Në këtë kontekst do të ishte shumë interesantë një studim e kritikës kundër racionalizmi sipas Dokumentit “Dei Filius”, së Koncilit të parë së Vatikanit).
E kur, ndryshe,  arsyeja e frushkullon veten, duke menduar se është e paaftë për të kumptuar diçka e duke marrë një qëndrim që e shtyn të heqë dorë përballë pyetjeve përfundimtare metafisike, që, sido që të jetë, janë të pranishme në ndërgjegjen e çdo qenie që mendon (“Kush jam? Nga vij e ku shkoj?  Pse prania e të keqës? Pse vdekja? Çfarë do të jetë pas vdekjes?” - Enciklika Besimi dhe arsyeja), ateherë Kisha është gjithmonë në gatishmëri për t’ia përkujtuar asaj këtë të vërtetë, që ajo nuk mund të refuzojë rolin e vet dhe vetitë e posaçme të vet. Kisha, përkundrazi, e nxit atë që të guxojë të ecë drejtë aventurës së diturisë. (mjafton që ta përkujtojmë kritikat kundër fideizmit nga ana e Magjisterit së Kishës).
Enciklika “Besimi dhe Arsyeja”, duke mos harruar krejt rreziqet e pretendimeve racionaliste,  i inkurajon mendimtarët në qëllim që të thellësojnë kërkimet e tyre, në këtë moment  ndryshimesh kulturorë, që mund të quajmë “postmodernitet”, në mënyrë që të jenë të qartë kufijtë, por edhe më shumë fuqinë e arsyës, sepse kultura e sotme, e infektuar nga një subjektivizëm i acaruar, të çon në drejtim të  një relativizmi dhe të një nikilizmi, që e paralizojnë impenjimin e mendimtarëve që me realizëm kërkojnë nëpërmjet arsyes ta njohin realitetin në të gjitha faktorët e tij. 

           Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

“Besimi dhe arsyeja janë si dy krahët  me të cilët shpirti lartësohet drejt kundrimit të së vërtetës”. 

Do të filloj me një mendim mbi “postmodernitetin”.
Disa mendimtarë e konsiderojnë një fenomen kalimtar, lidhur me një modë  kulturorë që nuk ka një përspektivë drejt një ardhshme së gjatë.
Papa Gjon Pali mendon që fjala “postmodernitet” është  emri i një epokës së re, që me karakterët e veçantë së tij, mund të ndikojë në kulturën e një epokës së historisë. “Termi, në fakt, përcakton emergjencën  e një tërësie faktorësh të rinj të cilët, meqenëse janë përhapur gjerësisht dhe fuqishëm, janë treguar të aftë të krijojnë dryshime të rëndësishme dhe të qëndrueshme” (nr. 91).
Karakterët e dukshme të kalimit nga moderniteti në postmodernitetin mund të jenë kalimi nga sistemi në fragmentin, e, në drejtim antropologjik, kalimi nga “figura e njeriut që, i paijsur me pemën e palmës” (me një shkop në duart), ec në këtë botë nëpërmjet përdorimit të një arsyeje të aftë të fitojë çdo luftë, në “ego-n,  pluhur  dhe hi”, të vetdijshëm për paqëndrueshmëri radikale së tij, të vetdijshëm për ekzistimit e tij në histori (pra të faktit që do të ketë një mbarim) e vetdijshëm edhe për pamundësinë e tij për ta njohur të vërtetën në tërësinë e saj (Nga  Rosenzëeig: Ylli i shpërblimit).

Gjon Pali i Dytë, duke shprehur mendimin katolik autentik, shpall bindjen e tij që besimi e arsyeja duhet të bashkëjetojnë në harmoni në një mendim që lind nga bindja që njeriu është për natyrën e vet një qenie që varet prej dikuit, pra në një mendim të lidhur në njëfarë mënyrë me besimin, e që, sa herë që paraqitet rasti, do të privilegjojë aspektet filozofikë apo teologjikë, por që në çdo rast duhet të hyn në një horizont unitar dije,  për të zhmangur rrezikun postmodern të një copëzimi të acaruar. Ndoshta fjalët e Papës mund të jenë më të qarta: “...dëshiroj të ripohoj fuqimisht bindjen se qenia njerëzore mund të arrijë në një vizion unitar dhe organik të dijes...Segmentimi i njohjes, me afrimin e pjeshëm  ndaj të vërtetës dhe copëzimin pasues të kuptimit, pengon unitetin e brendshëm të njeriut bashkëkohor. Si mund të mos shqetësohet Kisha nga kjo? Kjo detyrë e dijes u vjen barinjve të saj, drejtëpërdrejtë nga Ungjilli, dhe ato nuk mund të tëriqen nga detyrimi për ta kryer atë” (nr 85).
Atëherë, fillimi i Enciklikës na ndihmon ta kuptojmë atë në një mënyrë më të thelle: “Besimi dhe arsyeja janë si dy krahë tme të cilët shpëirti njerëzor lartësohet drejt kundrimit të së vërtetës”. Fjala “dy” është shumë e rënsdësishme, sepse ajo na detyron që të zhmanget çdo integralizëm, qoftë nga ana e besimit në ballafaqim me arsyen (integralizëm fideistik), qoftë nga ana e arsyes në ballafaqim me besimin (integralizëm racionalistik), dhe njëkohësisht propozon  një vizion kundrues të së vërtetës, në të cilën zhduken  të gjitha format e mendimit zotërues dhe del në pah me fuqinë e tij pasurues mendimi sodites, që detyrimisht duhet të marrë si pikëreferimi Zbulesën, që në Enciklikën “Besimi dhe arsyeja” orienton jo vetën mendimin teologjik, por edhe mendimin filozofik: “Zbulesa e krishterë është ylli i vërtetë i orientimit për njeriun, që ecën mu në midis të kushtëzimeve të mundësisë imanentiste dhe ngushticave të një logjike teknokratike; është mundësia e fundit që i jepet nga ana e Zotit për të gjetur plotësinë e shestimit fillestar të dashurisë, i nisur me krijimin. Njeriut dëshirues për të njohur të vërtetën, nëse ende është i aftë të shikojë përtej shestimeve të tij, i është dhënë mundësia të ndreqë  marrëdhënjen e natyrshme me jetën e tij duke ndjekur rrugën e së vërtetës. Fjalet e Lp mund të shkojnë mirë kësaj situate: “Ky urdhër që unë po ta jap sot, nuk është tepër i vështirë për ty, as nuk është tepër larg teje, nuk është i vënë në qiell , që të thuash: -Kush mund të ngjitet për ne në qiell për të na e sjellë që ta mësojmë  dhe ta shtjem në veprim?-. As nuk është përtej detit që të gjesh skak të thuash: -Kush do të mund të kalojë përtej detit për ne për të na e sjellë që ta njohim e të kryejmë çka është urdhëruar? - . Jo fjala është kreitësisht afër teje, mu në gojen tënde, në zemrën tënde që ta zbatosh!” {(30,11-14) e nr 15}.

Torrkerry

----------


## NoName

faleminderit per Encikliken "Fides et Ratio"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## torrkerry

Do të kopjoj tani nga kapitulli i parë të  enciklikws “Besimi dhe arsyeja” nr. 7.

Titulli i Kapitulli është: ZBULIMI I DIJES SE ZOTIT.
Tema e parë e kapitullit është: Jezusi, zbuluesi i Atit.

7) Në themel të reflektimit, që Kisha kryen, qëndron vetëdija se ajo mbartësja e një lajmi që e ka burimin te vetë Zoti (2Kor 4,1-2). Njohja, që ajo u parashtron njerëzve, nuk vjen nga një reflektim i saj, qoftë edhe më i larti, por nga pranimi në besim i fjalës së Zotit (1Sel 2,13) . Në zanafillën e besimit tonë, qëndron një takim, i vetëm në llojin e tij, që shënon hapjen e një misteri të fshehur në shekuj (1Kor 2,7; Rom 16,25-26), por tashmë i zbuluar: “I pëlqeu Zotit, në mirësinë dhe dijen e tij, të zbulojë vetveten dhe të bëjë të njihet misteri i vullnetit të tij (Ef 1,9), nëpërmjet të cilit  njerëzit nëpër Krishtin, Fjalën e bërë njeri, në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, hynë tek Ati dhe bëhen pjesëmarrës të natyrës hyjnore” (DV 2).
Kjo është një nismë krejtësisht e dhuruar, që e ka zanafillën te Zoti. Për të arritur të gjithë njerëzimin dhe për ta shëlbuar atë, Zoti, si burim i dashurisë, dëshiron të njihet, dhe njohja që njeriu ka për të, çon në përmbushje të çdo njohje tjetër të vërtetë që mendja është e aftë të arrijë, përmbi kuptimin e ekzistimit së tij.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Studiojmë një fjalë për të kuptuar më mirë Emciklikën “Besimi dhe arsyueja”.

ZBULESA.

Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë ka zgjedhur të vendos në qendër të letrës së vet, temën e Zbulesës, për t’ia dhënë mësimit të vet një orientim të përshtatshëm për të hyrë në dialog me mendimtarët e fundit të modernitetit , e me mendimtarët e postmodernitetit, që shpeshherë ballafoqohen me këtë temë shumë të rëndësishme e themelore në teologinë e krishterë, nëpërmjet kategorive dhe metodologjive të tyre.

Kjo zgjedhje nuk është absolutisht e re në traditën e krishterë, përkundrazi paraqet një mësim të mirënjohur në krishterizmin, për sa i përket problemit së të vërtetës që definohet “adaequatio rei et intellectus” (një njohuri është e vërtetë kur ajo që kemi në mendjen, përputhet me realitetin).
Në “Besimi dhe arsyeja” lexojmë: “Sidoqoftë ky funkcion i dijes nuk mund të interpretohet nga një filozofi, e cila nuk do të ishte ajo vetë një dije e vërtetë dhe autentike, që drejtohet jo vetëm aspekteve të veçanta dhe relative të reales – qofshin këto funkcionale, formale apo utilitare – por edhe të vërtetës së saj absolute dhe përfundimtare, domethënë vetë qënie së objektit të njohjes. Ja atëherë një domosdoshmëri e dytë: sqarimi i aftësisë së njeriut për të njohur të vërtetën, që të arrijë në një nhohuri e cila mund të kapë të vërtetën objektive me anë të “adequatio rei et intellectus” së cilës i referohen doktorët e Skolastikës. Kjo kërkesë, tipike e besimit, u ripohua shumë qartë nga Koncili i Dytë të Vatikanit: “Inteligjenca nuk kufizohet vetëm në caqet e fenomeneve, por ajo mund të pushtojë realitetin e kuptueshëm me siguri të plotë, edhe pse, si pasojë e mëkatit, ajo errësohet dhe dobësohet disi” (nr.82).

Pra, në qoftë kam kuptuar mirë, ato nujohuri që mund t’ i arrijmë me ndihmën e Zbulesës, nuk i përjashtojnë, por më fakt, i supozojnë, i kërkojnë, i fuqizojnë ato të vërteta që i arrijmë “naturalis rationis lumine” (nëpërmjet një dritë që vjen nga arsyeja).

Për këtë, Enciklika “Besimi dhe arsyeja” pohon pamjaftueshmërinë e një mendimi filozofik, që merret vetëm me aspektin fenomenik e ndodhive, e që për këtë mund të quhet relativistë, e ia beson mendimtarëve katolikë (e jo katolikë) një dëtyrë shumë të vështirë, që absolutisht duhet të kryhet: hapja e një ecjeje të rëndë, por të mundshme nga fenomeni në esencën, nga celësitë në njw kujptim të përsosur, nga tërësia e “si-ve” në tërësinë e “pse-ve”. “Në fund të këtij mijëvjeçari, ne ndeshemi me një sfidë të madhe; të dimë të bëjmë kalimin nga fenomedni tek themeli, një hap sa i vevojahëm aq dhe urgjent. Nuk mund të ndalemi vetëm tek përvoja; edhe nëse përvoja zbulon brendësinë dhe përshpirtërinë e njeriut, mendimi spekulativ duhet të depërtojë në thelbin shpirtëror dhe në themelin që e mbështet.
Prandaj, një mendim filozofik që shmang metafizikën, do të ishte rrënjësisht i papërshtatshëm për të kryer një funkcion ndërmjetës në të kuptuarit e ZBULESES.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Një fjalë e një koncept tjetër shumë të rëndësishëm në Enciklikën “Besimi dhe arsyeja”: METAFIZIKE.

Papa Gjon Pali ik Dytë në “Besimi dhe arsyeja” e përdor fjalën “metafizikë” në lidhje me kuptimin e saj në Magjisterin e Kishës në kohët e fundit e modernitetit e me filozofinë e Tomës nga Akuini.

Më parë, duhet të nënvizohet që qëndrimi i Papës ndaj moderniteti e postmodernitetit, (edhe në qoftë se janë përshkruar në perspektivën e copëzimit së mendimit e të ndarjës mes arsyes dhe besimit) nuk është vetëm negativ e nga Enciklika nuk dalin vetëm një refuzim e një kritikë radikale kundër tyre, sepse:
“është e qartë që, duke vëzhguar me kujdes, edhe në reflektim filozofik të atyre, që ndihmuan në zgjerimin e ndarjes midis besimit dhe arsyes, shfaqen nganjëherë fara të çmueshme mendimi, që nëse thellohen dhe zhvillohen me ndershmëri mendje dhe zemre, mund të bëjnë të zbulohet rrugëtimi i të vërtetës.
Këto fara të së vërtetës, për shembull, gjenden në analizat e thelluara mbi perceptimit dhe përvojën, mbi imagjinatën dhe pavetëdijen, mbi personalitetin dhe ndërsubjektivitetin, mbi lirinë dhe vlerat, mbi kohën dhe historinë. Edhe tema e vdekjes mund të kthehet në një qortim të aspër, për çdo mendimtar, që të kërkojë brenda vetës së tij kuptimin autentik të ekzistimit vetjak. Kjo, megjithatë, nuk pengon që marrëdhënia aktuale midis besimit dhe arsyes të kërkojë një përpjekje të kujdesshme dalluese, sepse si arsyeja ashtu edhe besimi janë varfëruar dhe janë dobësuar përballë njëra tjetrës” (nr 48).

Pastaj Toma nga Akuini nuk propozohet vetëm, si dikur, për përmbledhjet e mësimit së tij, por pikërisht për metoden dialogjike e tij me tradita kulturore dhe fetare të ndryshme. “Një vend të veçantë në këtë rrugëtim të gjatë i takon shën Tomës, jo vetëm për shkak të përmbajtjes së veprës së tij, por edhe për shkak të marrëdhënies dialoguese, që ai diti të ndërtojë me mendimin arab dhe hebre të kohës së tij. Në një kohë në të cilin mendimtarët e krishterë rizbulonin thesaret e filozofisë së lashtë dhe në mënyrë të drejtëpërdrejtë atë aristotelike, ai pati meritën e madhe se vuri në dukje harmoninë, që ekziston ndërmjet arsyes dhe besimit.
Drita e arsyes dhe ajo e besimit rrjedhin të dyja nga Zoti – argumentonte ai – prandaj nuk mund të kundërshtojnë njëra-tjetrën” (nr. 43).

Në vazhdim të këtij reflektimi, duke përkujtuar se kuptimi i besimit ka nevojë për një themelim autentik në metafizikën dhe në ontologjinë, Enciklika na inkurajon që të shmangim “rënien në përsëritje të shterpëzuara të skemave të vjetëruara” (nr 97), sepse një interpretim autentik i Shëm Tomës kërkon që Metafizika, e kuptuar mirë në brendësinë e traditës të krishterë më të mirë, paraqet një karakter dinamik të veçantë: ajo, në fakt, nuk e merr frymë nga një nocion i të qenurit në esencën e tij, por nga nocioni i të qenurit në ekzistimit e tij e  në veprim ( = actus essendi). E kjo, sipas Enciklikës, duket një interpretim autentik e mendimit të Shën Tomës.

Në fund fare, Enciklika nuk përkujton vetën filozofinë e shën Tomës, por edhe një seri mendimtarësh katolik që e kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre në dialog me rrymat filozofike më të ndryshme e që kanë dëshmuar se me të vërtetën një marrëdhënjë korrektë mes filozofisë dhe teologjisë mund të japë shumë frytë: “Ripërtëritja tomiste dhe neotomiste, megjithatë nuk ka qenë e vetmja shenjë e rinisjes së mendimit filozofik në kulturën e frymëzimit të krishterë.Para dhe njëherësh me ftesën leoniane, kishin dalë në dritë jo pak filozofë katolikë, që, duke u rilidhur me rryma mendimi të asaj kohe, sipas një metodologjie te vetën, kishin prodhuar vepra filolzofike të një ndikim të madh dhe me vlerë të qëndrueshme. Pati prej tyre përpunues të disa sintezave të një profili shumë të lartë, që nuk kanë ëfarë t’i kenë zili sistemeve të mëdha të idealizmit; pati prej atyre që vunë bazat epistemologjike për një trajtim të ri të bësimit në dritën e një kuptimi të ripërtërirë të ndërgjegjes morale; pati edhe prej tyre, të cilët prodhuan një filozofi, që, duke u nisur nga e të së këtushmës, hapi rrugën drejtë të përtejmes, dhe kush në fund, u përpoq të lidhte kërkesat e besimit me horizontin e metodologjisë fenomenologjike. Nga perspektiva të ndryshme, me pak fjalë, u vazhdua të prodhoheshin forma të reflektimit filozofik që kanë patur si qëllim të mbanin të gjallë traditën e mendimit të krishterë, një njësinë e besimit dhe të arsyes (nr. 59).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Do të kopjoj tani nga kapitulli i parë të  enciklikës “Besimi dhe arsyeja” nr. 8

Duke marrë pothuajse fjalë për fjalë mësimin e paraqitur nga kunstetuta “Dei Filius”, të Koncilit të parë të Vatikanit, dhe duke iu përmbajtur parimeve të parashkruara nga Koncili i Trento-s, kushtetuta “Dei Verbum” ka vazhduar rrugëtimin shekullor të inteligjencës së besimit, duke reflektuar mbi ZBULESEN, në dritën e mësimit biblik dhe të tërë traditës patristike (eterve të Kishës).
Në Koncilin e Parë të Vatikanit, etërit kishin nënvizuar karakterin e mbinatyrshëm të zbulimit të Zotit. Kritika racionaliste, që në atë periudhë vihej në lëvizje kundër  fesë, mbi bazën e tezave të gabuara dhe shumë të përhapura, rrotullohej rreth mohimit të çdo njohjeje që nuk ishte fryt i aftësisë natyrore të arsyes. Ky fakt e kishte dëtyruar Koncilin të ngulmonte me forcë, që përtej njohjes së mirëfilltë të arsyes njerëzore, e aftë për nga natyra të mbërrinte deri te Krijuesi, ekziston edhe një njohje, që është karakteristikë e veçantë e besimit. Kjo njohje, shpreh një të vërtetë, që themelohet mbi vetë faktin që Zoti zbulohet dhe është një e vërtetë shumë e sigurtë, sepse Zoti nuk mashtron dhe nuk do të mashtrojë.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Do të kopjoj tani nga kapitulli i parë të  enciklikës “Besimi dhe arsyeja” nr. 9.

Koncili i Dytë e Vatikanit, pra, mëson se e vërteta e arritur nëpërmjet reflektimit filozofik, dhe e vërteta e zbulesës nuk pështjellohen, asnjëra nuk e bën të parëndësishme tjetrën: “Ekzistojnë dy rende njohjeje, të dallueshme, jo vetëm prej parimit të tyre, por edhe prej objektit: prej parimit, sepse, te njëri njohim nëpërmjet  arsyes natyrore, tek tjetri nëpërmjet besimit hyjnor; prej objektit, sepse përtej të vërtetave që arsyeja natuyrore mund të kuptojë, na është parashtruar që të shikojmë misteret e fsheta te Zoti, të cilat nuk mund të njihen nëse nuk janë të zbuluara prej së lartit”. 
Besimi që themelohet mbi dëshminë e Zotit dhe përfiton nga ndihma mbinatyrore e hirit, efektivisht është e një rendi të ndryshëm nga ai i njohjes filozofike. Kjo e fundit, në fakt, mbështetet mbi perceptimin e ndjesive, mbi përvojën, dhe leviz në dritën e intelektit.
Filozofia dhe shkenzat enden në rendin e arsyes natyrore, ndërsa besimi, i ndriquar dhe i udhëhequr nga Shpirti, pranon në lajmin e shëlbimit “plotësinë e hirit të vërtetës” (Gj 1,14) që Zoti ka dashur të zbulojë në histori dhe në mënyrë përfundimtare nëpërmjet Birit të tij, Jezu Krishtit (1Gj 5,9; Gj 5,31-32).

Torrkerry

----------

